# Naval History



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Brian Walford" <bwalford@home.com>* on *Sun, 6 Feb 2000 00:28:44 -0700*
I met a person who is attempting to write a history of the Canadian Navy 
1939-45.
He would be interested in hearing from anyone from the army who served 
aboard any Canadian ships during the war.  He would also like to get 
photos, etc.
He can be contacted at: lorenzer@cadvision.com
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I met a person who is attempting to 
write a history
of the Canadian Navy 1939-45.
He would be interested in hearing from 
anyone from
the army who served aboard any Canadian ships during the war. He 
would
also like to get photos, etc.
He can be contacted at: lorenzer@cadvision.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

